# Massie creek



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

HI. I am wondering if anyone has had any luck on massies creek around peterson park. i am trying to find new streams and rivers to fish around my area. Just wondering if its worth a shot or not! thanks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cj Young said:


> HI. I am wondering if anyone has had any luck on massies creek around peterson park. i am trying to find new streams and rivers to fish around my area. Just wondering if its worth a shot or not! thanks.


Massie creek near xenia?


----------



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Massie creek near xenia?


Yes sir.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Great smallie fishing! Rock bass too


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Wade or yak?


----------



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wade or yak?


More or less wade around the Indian mound reserve park area.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Try up by 68


----------



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Try up by 68


Is there much public access by there?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A bridge


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lmr river and massie are 100 yards apart there


----------



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmr river and massie are 100 yards apart there


Cool I'll give it a shot! Thanks for the help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cj Young said:


> Cool I'll give it a shot! Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


wecm


----------

